# Hobo ICU2 vs Echo XLT vs RNT orginal



## justfree (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you guys think about these? i am gonna try to try each one out to see what i like best but also wanted to hear some reviews from you guys on here. thanks


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have blown all three. I blow RNT calls , but the ICU 2 is a very good call. I think its all about what you want. The original will be the loudest and the icu 2 the quietest with the xlt in the middle. One of the best calls I have heard is a Rnt original tuned to a double reed, Has most of the top end with a lot more bottom end.


----------



## Burritoboy (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't really think that the RNT Original belongs in that line up, if you wan to try an RNT that is more similar in operation to the other two I would look at the Short Barrel.  All of those are fine calls and going with the one that gives YOU the most confidence is the right call for you.


----------



## Shakey Head (Aug 29, 2012)

I blow an ICU2 and hunt with the owner of Hobo.  I am a little biased, but they are the best on the market IMO.


----------



## justfree (Aug 29, 2012)

What do you guys like better? double reed or single reed? I really wanna get better on my feeding call? which is easiest to operate? i will be mainly hunting flooded fields but also hunt timber sometimes?


----------



## justfree (Aug 29, 2012)

I have heard great about all of them and want to get one i can get my calling better on. thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 29, 2012)

Hobo


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Aug 29, 2012)

cant go wrong with a HOBO


----------



## justfree (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like the hobo is the winner so far. . .


----------



## Folsom (Aug 29, 2012)

Hobo prime meat, go ahead and learn on the single reed.


----------



## justfree (Aug 29, 2012)

Do any of you guys use any competetion calls like the mvp or the boss when hunting? and is it true if you can run a single reed call then you can run any reed call?


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 29, 2012)

ICU2. I like it. My friend has it I've blown it. Now I'm gonna have to buy it of course. 

But about the single reed / double reed issue. Blow whatever is comfortable I hunt with guys who use just single and guys that use just double reeds. I have one single reed on my lanyard for the longer louder calls and then my double reed is my sweet talker.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 30, 2012)

I personally would go with a prime meat. Its my favorite timber call but the XLT is also a great choice. I have a XLT in coco and it is a nice mellow sounding call that can get loud, but still has decent back pressure. Whoever said the XLT is loud is right...it stands for extra loud timber. Another good choice is the Echo timber. I have one in bois d'arc and its a very nice call.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hobo prime meat.....mine is the spinnerbait. Love it!


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 30, 2012)

Are you looking to enter calling contest or just kill ducks?


----------



## justfree (Aug 30, 2012)

right now just to kill ducks but if i could get good at it i wouldnt mind competing but that will def be awhile even if i do get better


----------



## B.Hud (Aug 30, 2012)

i wouldnt overlook echo's drt. its an awesome call and for me it has more range than my icu2. i also have an xlt i just got but still learning on single reed so cant be much help


----------



## THE RETURN (Sep 2, 2012)

Every 1 of those calls are great, so are alot of other major Call Co.. Out there..it's these  here today /fly by night calls you should be concerned about i would think.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Sep 3, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?feature=plcp&v=UIfjzfISNF8

Those calls are well made and name brands but that means nothing in the woods.  If you want to kill ducks get a call that sounds like ducks.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 3, 2012)

Calling is over rated


----------



## Woods Savvy (Sep 3, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Calling is over rated



It's funny how some good duck hunters are clueless.


----------



## Swampmaster55 (Sep 20, 2012)

i'm an RNT guy.. however i'd get the short barrel.. and i'd go with acrylic.. the other two are great calls as well, but for some reason i just can't put down my RNT short barrel..


----------



## tpecho (Sep 24, 2012)

the prime meat in my opinion is a little on the  loud side. dont get me wrong i love the call. ICU2


----------



## Buckhustler (Sep 25, 2012)

Folsom said:


> Hobo prime meat, go ahead and learn on the single reed.



what he said


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 25, 2012)

Buckhustler said:


> what he said



Why dont you send him your prime meat to see if he likes it??


----------



## Fowl (Sep 25, 2012)

IMO I have used RNT and ECHO they are good calls.Switched to a Stinson two years ago. It has way more back pressure allowing low end but is also loud if needed. Not what you asked but my .02.

Made by Jim Stinson out of Clarendon Arkansas. He learned to make calls from Alvin Taylor who made Taylor Made duck calls.  He also owns the liquor store in town and is the Mayor!


----------



## Burritoboy (Sep 25, 2012)

Swampmaster55 said:


> i'm an RNT guy.. however i'd get the short barrel.. and i'd go with acrylic.. the other two are great calls as well, but for some reason i just can't put down my RNT short barrel..



I have bought a lot of calls since I bought my Short Barrel, yet it stays at the bottom of my lanyard year after year.  It might be because it is the call I really learned what I was doing on, I don't know.  What I do know is the year I broke the cork slot I spent the year wishing I had it.  I got them to send me a replacement insert made out of cocobolo and it fits me just right.  

Find the call that fits you and spend time with someone who can teach you the right way to run it, as it should be run.  You won't develop the bad habits that have to be broken later down the road.


----------



## drdarby45 (Sep 25, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Calling is over rated



Agreed


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 25, 2012)

drdarby45 said:


> Agreed



No it's not. Especially in today's competitive public land scene.


----------



## Ytails (Sep 30, 2012)

Hobo
Kent makes some great calls!!


----------



## tpecho (Oct 8, 2012)

I know I said the hobo earlier but I recently got a cocobola xlt and it's the best call I've ever owned. Knocked my prime meat off my lanyard


----------

